# ladue public hunting area?



## deerhunter (Apr 9, 2004)

has anyone hunted the ladue hunting area for deer and are there any good places to hunt from a tree stand 
thanks deerhunter


----------



## EPB (Nov 8, 2005)

I hunt there quite often, and if you are ready to walk there are many good areas. I always take my climber and can always find good trees. There are a lot of new posted areas off of the road just east of the causeway head south on the road and look for the small pull offs. The areas north of 422 seem to get more pressure. there are also good areas on 422 just east of the Cuyahoga before you go up the hill to SR 700.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

There's lots of different hunting sections around Ladue. Go on the division of wildlife website to find the map of the public hunting areas. Then go on Google Earth to see satellite views of the areas. Pick a couple good looking spots and start hiking. I started rabbit hunting there a few years ago after a decade of hunting West Branch. I've seen much more game at Ladue than West Branch. I'm still trying to find the best spots. Was out at Ladue last weekend. Saw 1 deer while squirrel hunting. Got my crossbow out and tried for deer the last hour of the day and saw nothing. At least I came home with one squirrel anyways. The section I deer hunted was new to me. I ended up walking back in the fading light through a field with 5' high weeds! It was like walking uphill in water. At least I got my excersise though. Saw a dead 8 pointer on the side of the road after I got through the weeds. Also saw a huge bunny lying dead in the trail. Scared off a hawk that was feeding on it.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Is their a ladue wildlife refuge?


----------

